# I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor.....



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

Hello,
I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor.
Does someone know if it exist some problem with this 2.8L motor (or with the car)??
I'm living in EUROP I know AUDI and his very nice cars but I don't know the USA A6-model and equipped with V6 2.8L motor.
Can someone give me information?
Thank you.
Claudy.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (showdown)*

I have a US Model 2000 Audi A6 2.8 Quattro with the 5-Speed Tiptronic and Winter Package. I have never had any problems with it at all, it drives beautifully. Consider it this way, it's more comfortable to drive than my higher-priced Corvette. 
I recommend using fully synthetic fluids throughout whenever possible. I use Redline in my C5 and Mobil 1 in my A6. These aren't really high maintenance vehicles, but as long as you keep them in excellent working order then you'll have no problems at all. The 2.8 model is the base model in the A6 lineup. I don't know what options the one you'll be purchasing has, but try to get the most options you can, considering the 2.7T and the 4.2 have more options available. By the way, the 2.8 is good for about 210HP. Try driving the 2.7T and the 4.2 before you make your purchase as the base engine is pretty slow.


----------



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

Hello,
Thank you for this comment.
As you say it, I'll try to get the most options I can!!
No, I search a 2.8 (and maybe a 2.7T) because the 4.2 is to enxpensive for the daily use!!
I explain......
In Belgium, it is necessary to pay to buy a car, as in all others countries. 
But in more, it is necessary to pay to register (to have a licence plate to put the car on the road). 
2.8 = 4,500 $US.
2.7T = 4,500 $US.
4.2 = 4,500 $US.
And it is necessary to pay also every year for a tax to be able to drive with the car. 
2.8 = 620 $US.
2.7T = 545 $US.
4.2 = 1,665 $US.
*ALL this TAX are for USED CARS!!!*
And this without speaking of the price of the insurance.
A FULL insurance is +/- 2,000 $US year!!


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (showdown)*

Damn! It is so expensive in Belgium! I've never been to that part of the world, but I would love to travel there one day. Say, I hear gas (I think you might call it petrol there) is pretty expensive there. Right now, in Vancouver Canada (west coast of Canada) it costs $0.84cents/litre of gas. Remember that Audis take only premium fuel! 92 or higher octane! My insurance is $2800 a year. Overall it's not bad. Good luck in your search and be sure to let us know when you pick one up. Post pics too! Mine is silver with a black interior.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi sarian, your signature indicates a supercharged 2.8, which supercharger did you use and how difficult was the install and how does it drive with it (vs stock) and would you recommend this upgrade. thks again.


----------



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

Unfortunately yes, it is expensive in Europe! 
Gas is very expensive to compare the USA and CANADA. 
It exist several type of gas : 
SUPER PLUS (unleaded - 98 octanes) = 1.11EUR - 1.132 $US. 
SUPER (unleaded - 95 octanes) = 1.05 EUR - 1.07 $US. 
SUPER (with lead (for the cars with carburetor) - 95 octanes =..... 
DIESEL = 0.78 EUR - 0.795 $US. 
LPG = 0.36 EUR - 0.368 $US.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (showdown)*

I have the PES supercharger. I'm can't remember what PSI of boost it runs at but PES states that it's good for 80HP alone and 100HP with a reprogrammed ECU, which is highly recommended. It is possible to hook up a boost gauge, but that would be a custom set up. I had the supercharger installed at an Audi dealership by an Audi master mechanic. I'm sure I would have been able to tackle it myself given my mechanical background but I thought I'd leave it up to the experts. As for the results, they are phenomenal! Torque is tremendous at lower to midrange RPMs, while midrange to higher RPM horsepower is exhilarating! You feel power at all engine speeds, unlike the 2.7T where the engine lacks power under 2200RPM due to turbo lag. Reliability isn't a problem either. With over 8000 miles since the installation, I have no problems to report. Supercharger "whine" is noticable at higher RPMs, but it isn't noisy by any means. Fuel consumption is higher, but that is also due to driving faster and harder before. The engine doesn't run hotter than normal and all gauges indicate that everything runs fine. Price is about $3,400 and worth every penny. So do I recommend the supercharger? Absolutely! This is by far the best modification I've done so far. For a complete list of my mods check out the other topics in this forum, you should be able to find my post with a list of all my mods. If you have any questions let me know.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi sarian, thks for the reply and recommendations. just thought of a few more questions...did you have to modify the intake or exhaust systems and did you change the suspension/wheels also? thks again for the time and replies in advance


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (mgan)*

Here's a complete list of my mods as well as brief details:
18"x9" OZ Chrono Evolution Rims - Upgraded from stock 16"x8.5", these rims
are lighter than the stock units despite their larger size. Uses an aluminum alloy
cast with titanium for high strength and light weight. http://www.ozwheels.com
Michelin Pilot Sport XGT/Z4 - Upgraded from stock Michelin Pilot MXMs. Factory
size was 215/50HR-16s, current size is 235/40ZR-18. Far better grip during
hard cornering and acceleration with nominal road noise. http://ww.michelin.com
Xenon Headlights - Upgraded from factory halogen units. Lights up the road far better than factory units, and has a nice Euro-blue tint. Complete retrofit was done at a local Audi dealership using OEM parts. http://www.audicanada.ca
Stoptech Brake Package - Ugpraded front and rear calipers, rotors and brake lines. Brake lines are braided stainless steel, all calipers are 4-piston units, all rotors are all crossdrilled and cadmium plated. http://www.stoptech.com
K&N Filter - Just the basic upgrade over a factory air filter element. Allows for better engine breathing throughout entire RPM range. An excellent addition to the PES Supercharger. http://www.pes-tuning.com
H&R Coilover Suspension - An upgrade over factory that allows full adjustments including individual height and compression/rebound. Handling is far more precise with very little roll. Adjustments are easily made. http://www.pes-tuning.com
Supersprint Exhaust - An upgrade to replace both rear mufflers. Do not expect serious power gains. Chrome tips are complimented by a beautiful exhaust note. Required cutting into rear valence to fit tips. http://www.pes-tuning.com
ECU Chip - This upgrade replaces the factory ECU with a reprogramming utilizing new rev-limiters, speed governor removal, shift points etc.This upgrade should be purchased at the same time as the supercharger. http://www.pes-tuning.com
PES Supercharger - See post above for details. 
http://www.pes-tuning.com


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi sarian, thank you for the very thorough list and descriptions. may I ask you a few more questions: what drop did the car get from the coilover settings (1.5" front and rear?), and does the exhaust note "wake up" the neighborhood when you come and go? and is it loud when you're doing high rpms on the freeway. on another note, one of the techs at PES told me that they also have a GIAC tip-chip that is written specifically for supercharger installs (supposedly, it gives the crisp shifting pattern of the GIAC tip chip for Tiptronic and ALSO program to flow more oil into the transmission -- protect the tranny during the higher hp usage). thks again for the replies.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (mgan)*

Thanks for letting me know about PES' new product. When I made my last purchase from them, which was the supercharger, they never told me they had anything like that. I'll be sure to check it out.
As far as the H&R Coilovers, they allow adjustments to raise the vehicle up to 2.5cm for rally racing or lower the vehicle up to 6.5cm for road racing. I have it lowered at 4.0cm because any further than the tires might rub. If I still had factory 16" wheels then I'd lower it all the way. 
The exhaust is a beautiful euro-tone note that sounds far better than factory. By no means is it obnoxious like those boy-racer Hondas with their coffee-can exhausts. It is a tad bit louder but not enough to deafen anyone in your neighbourhood. At high RPM and high speed it is noticeably louder but not intrusive.


----------



## ott (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (showdown)*

I had two of those, before I got my S. The problem with this engine is, that it tends to consume oil 2 - 5 l. per 15 k. km. Another problem is, that combined with automatic, acceleration (especially from stop) is very modest. I had one car with manual trans and anohter with automatic and I would say, get manual. Or even better if you can afford, get newer 3,0 engine.
2,8 is for sure not base model in A6 lineup







, when we are speaking about Europe and I guess we do, as "showdown" is from Belgium. It's 5-th from 8 engines you can get A6 with.


[Modified by ott, 6:26 PM 10-27-2002]


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (ott)*

Say, in Europe are they very strict on the emissions testing there? I know in the United States they are, depending on which state you live in. Here in Canada it's not too bad, not yet that is.


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I'll buy an used AUDI A6 with V6 2.8L motor..... (Sarian Verconna)*

hi sarian, thks again for all the information.


[Modified by mgan, 3:29 AM 10-29-2002]


----------

